# Kanger Dripbox 160



## mad_hatter (13/10/17)

Who has stock?

please and thank you


----------



## acorn (13/10/17)

http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=628

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/mods/products/kangertech-drip-box-160w-tc-kit-special

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/dripbox-160w-starter-kit-kangertech-black/

https://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-dripbox-2-starter-kit-80w-7ml.html. (Note 80W, good price)

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

